# No 3x3x3 Waterloo 2018: Side-Event Competition in Ontario, Canada



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2018)

Competition Information: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/No3x3x3Waterloo2018

Facebook Event: https://www.facebook.com/events/160647474604395/

Registration: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/No3x3x3Waterloo2018/register

Date: June 2, 2018

Events:

4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7
3x3x3 With Feet
Clock
Megaminx
Skewb
Square-1


----------



## louis1204 (May 5, 2018)

Hi, I am a cuber from Toronto, I have not find a way to the comp yet. Is there anyone wanna go together or carpool? please contact me.
Email: [email protected]
FB: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100011880160548
Mobile: 5148127999


----------

